# מתנת יום הולדת לחברה טובה בת 16



## z01234 (21/1/12)

מתנת יום הולדת לחברה טובה בת 16 
לחברה הכי טובה שלי יש יום הולדת 16 בעוד שבועיים ואני כבר הרבה זמן חושבת על רעיון למתנה ופשוט לא מצליחה למצוא.. אני ממש אבודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 היא החברה הכי טובה שלי ואנחנו מכירות בערך מגיל שנה וחצי,ככה שהמתנה צריכה להיות מאוד מושקעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בשנה שעברה הכנתי לה אלבום תמונות מקושט עם כיתוב מכל מיני תקופות שלנו ביחד,היא מאוד התרגשה ושמחה,רק שעכשיו אני לא יודעת איך להתעלות  על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חיפשתי רעיונות בפורום שלכם, וייאמר לזכותכם,אתם יצירתיים בטירוף! יש לי רעיון לדרך איך "להביא" אותה אל המתנה,לנסות לעשות לה מעין חפש את המטמון בבית שלה.. אני מאוד אוהבת לאפות,כך שחשבתי שרמז אחד יהיה בתוך 16 עוגיות מזל,ב15 מהן יהיו ברכות ואיחולים ובאחת יהיה הרמז הבא..אשמח לעוד רעיונות לרמזים מקוריים שכאלה.. בעצם אני צריכה רעיון למתנה,אני סתם חופרת לכם... החברה המדוברת מאוד אוהבת מוזיקה,בעיקר לועזית ומאוד אוהבת לבלות עם חברות.. קצת קשה להרכיב מזה מתנה,נכון? ראיתי כאן בפורום כמה רעיונות לערכות "ערכת חמש החושים","ערכת גיל 12" וכדומה..זה נראה מאוד נחמד אבל מצד שני,נראה קצת שטותי,להביא 16 מתנות קטנות לחברה הכי טובה..תקנו אותי אם אני טועה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בקיצור,אשמח מאוד לרעיונות מקוריים ונחמדים,עדיפות למתנה יצירתית מעשה ידיי,יש תקציב עד בערך 150-170 שקלים. תודה רבה לכל הקוראים והעונים,בתקווה שיהיו!


----------



## Maldini Girl (21/1/12)

16 מתנות קטנות זה לא שטותי 
זה כיף בטירוף.. אבלאת יכולה גם ללכת על ערכת חמשת החושים למשל: חוש הראייה- ספר, יומן, כרטיסים לסרט, תמונה שלכן ביחד עם הקדשה. שמיעה- דיסק של להקה שהיא אוהבת טעם- עוגה שכתוב עליה SWEET SIXTEEN או עוגיות המזל שרצית. מישוש- בובה, תכשיט, כרית, גרביים נעימות ומחממות, צעיף, כפפות. ריח- בושם, סבון, קרם גוף.


----------



## z01234 (21/1/12)

תודה רבה  יש עוד רעיונות? 
למען האמת,אני מנסה לחשוב על רעיון למתנה אחת "גדולה" נקרא לזה ככה..משהו גדול ומושקע,עדיפות למתנות יצירתיות שמקשטים לבד  ערכת חמשת החושים זה רעיון נחמד מאוד רק שזה קצת בעיה כי חלק מהדברים לא ממש יתאימו אבל תודה בכל זאת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עוגה בכל מקרה תהיה,כחלק או לא כחלק מהמתנה...


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (21/1/12)

מתנה לחברה בת 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני גם חושבת שזה ממש כיפי לקבל 16 מתנות, או ערכה שכוללת כמה מתנות קטנות בנושא מסוים. מתנה יצירתית שאפשר להכין לבד, יכולה להיות לוח שעם שתקשטי בתמונת שלכן, במילים לשירים שהיא אוהבת, בברכת יום הולדת ועוד הרבה דברים שאפשר לשים על לוח שעם ולהפוך אותו ללוח יום הולדת כיפי ומרגש! בין הדברים, תוכלי לנעוץ על הלוח מעטפה עם מתנה - זה יכול להיות גיפטקארד לחנות דיסקים, או לכל חנות שהיא אוהבת, או כרטיסים לסרט/הופעה/סטנדאפ. על הלוח אפשר לנעוץ גם מעטפה עם דיסק שירי יום הולדת (או שירים שהיא אוהבת), או דיסק שהיא תכניס למחשב ותגלה סרטון תמונות שלכן יחד ובקיצור - למלא את הלוח בהפתעות ודברים משמחים! בדרך הזאת את משלבת גם משהו יצירתי ומושקע וגם מתנה שהיא לאל תשכח בקלות


----------



## z01234 (21/1/12)

רעיון מצוין רק יש כמה בעיות...  
קודם כל,המון המון תודה על התגובות והעזרה-אני בן אדם קצת קשה בקטע של מתנות.. הבעיה היא שיש זוג חברות שאני מכירה שמכינות לה קולאז' של תמונות על לוח שעם,ככה שהרעיון הזה הוא קצת בעייתי... אבל ננסה ללכת רגע עם הרעיון של הערכות,יש לכם דוגמאות לערכות "מיוחדות"? משהו מקורי..פחות בסגנון חמשת החושים,יותר בסגנון של מתנות לפי אותיות א"ב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם כתבתי שאני רוצה לנסות "להגיש" את המתנה בדרך של חפש את המטמון.. יש למישהו רעיונות חוץ מלהביא לה מעטפות עם פתקים? תודה רבה


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (21/1/12)

רעיונות לערכות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מציעה שתסתכלי כאן, ותראי אם יש רעיון לערכה שאהבת (יש הרבה!) תחזרי עם תשובה איזו אהבת, או לפחות כיוון ואז נעזור לך לחשוב על מתנות ועל דרך הגשה מקורית


----------



## z01234 (22/1/12)

רעיון לערכה  
עשיתי סקירה קצרה על הערכות ואני חושבת שהרעיון שהכי אהבתי הוא יום הולדת סובב עולם.. נשמע לי נורא מגניב ומיוחד..הבעיה היא שאין לנו אפשרות לנסוע ברחבי הארץ ואם זה דורש יציאה מהבית-אפשרי אבל בעיקר בשכונה שלנו... אפשרי להביא את המתנות במין "חפש את המטמון" אך בלי להתרחק יותר מדי מהבית? יש רעיונות למדינות או איך להביא לה את הרמזים בדרך קצת יותר מקורית? (כמו שכבר כתבתי למעלה,רציתי לנסות למשל להכניס רמז אחד בתוך עוגיות מזל..) תודה רבה,עזרתם לי מאוד-לפחות יש כיוון!


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (22/1/12)

תשובות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל, זה לא חייב לכלול נסיעות וטיולים בארץ. אפשר לתת מתנה סמלית שמאפיינת כל מדינה. מצא את המטמון (או משהו דומה) יכול להיות רק באיזור הבית, רק כמובן שמומלץ לוודא שמזג האוויר מתאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקסימום, אפשר גם בבית/בבניין/בגינה וכו' רעיונות ל"הגשת" רמזים: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שורה של בלוני הליום שצריך לפוצץ ורק באחד נמצא הרמז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קופסה מלאה במרשמלו וביניהם מתחבא פתק קטן עם רמז זה הסגנון?


----------



## z01234 (22/1/12)

זה ממש הסגנון,אהבתי מאוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש רעיונות נוספים? נגיד בלוני הליום קצת יקרים השאלה אם יהיו קצת זה יהיה מעפן או שעדיף לנסות רעיון אחר... בינתיים יש לי 3 רעיונות לרמזים,יש רעיון למתנות לפי ארצות? ושוב,המון המון תודה,זה באמת חשוב לי ועזרתם לי מאוד! מבטיחה שאצלם ואעלה את התוצאה


----------



## z01234 (22/1/12)

עוד טיפונת של עזרה  
קודם כל,החלטתי שאני הולכת על ערכה ליום הולדת סובב עולם  יש לי כמה רעיונות למדינות,אשמח אם למישהו יש עוד רעיונות(בתקציב דיי מצומצם..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בלגיה-שוקולד בלגי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ארגנטינה-שתינו אוהבות ספרדית אז חשבתי למצוא איזשהו טקסט יפה בספרדית(אם יש רעיון אחר,מצוין..לא אלפחורס..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הונגריה-מחזיק מפתחות עם קובייה הונגרית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אוסטרליה-בובה של קנגורו/קואלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אפריקה(לא ממש מדינה אבל בכל זאת..),שתינו "מכורות" לסרט "מלך האריות" ואפריקה תמיד מזכיר לנו את מלך האריות,אז החלטתי להביא קוקוס כדי לסמל את השיר "אגוזים של קוקוס מהעץ קטפתי.."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







הולנד-כובע צמר עם הדפס של דגל הולנד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קנדה-כפפות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




איטליה-לוח של נהגים חדשים עם משפט מצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







סין-עוגיות מזל ונודלס אני צריכה גם את ישראל,ואין לי שום רעיון שעולה לי בראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אשמח לעוד רעיונות למתנות


----------



## beky1 (23/1/12)

ישראל - חצי מנת פלאפל..עם טחינה


----------

